# Commuter bikes from London to Ljubljana



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

We just got back from a trip to London, Croatia, Montenegro and Slovenia.

We came across some very nice bikes on the way. Here are a few pics. 

In London:

A Harry Quinn 

One less car

Fixies are all the rage 

Neon too

On our way to Croatia we flew over the Giro while the mountain time trial was in progress.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

In Montenegro we came across some cyclo tourists.


On the road going around the Bay of Kotor (sorry bout the focus)

On the climb (25 switchbacks) going up from the Bay of Kotor.

The view.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ljubljana, Slovenia is a great cycling city. 


They have dedicated bicycle lanes.

And nice commuter bikes.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

We finished off the trip in Venice. Not a single commuter bike here. 

Nope. 

Not a one.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

il sogno said:


> We finished off the trip in Venice. Not a single commuter bike here.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Not a one.


Good one.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

il sogno said:


> We just got back from a trip to London, Croatia, Montenegro and Slovenia.
> 
> We came across some very nice bikes on the way. Here are a few pics.
> 
> ...


Not only 'One Less Car', but a 'Heart in Oregon' sticker on helmet as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

how was "Rock Otocec"???


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

nice trip!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

FatTireFred said:
 

> how was "Rock Otocec"???


I think that takes place next month.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

il sogno said:



> I think that takes place next month.


... I'd be happy to go back and catch the festival. I just need to find a wealthy benefactor.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

il sogno said:


> We finished off the trip in Venice. Not a single commuter bike here.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Not a one.


Some one need to set up an advocacy group in Venice to edumacate them on Pedal Boats!










Them Italians and their love for motor powered vehicles!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

|3iker said:


> Some one need to set up an advocacy group in Venice to edumacate them on Pedal Boats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great idea!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I think that takes place next month.




is it julij or junij? what the heII is it, anyway???


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> is it julij or junij? what the heII is it, anyway???


July. 

It's some sort of a music festival. 

http://rock-otocec.com/index/en.php


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

il sogno said:


> July.
> 
> It's some sort of a music festival.
> 
> http://rock-otocec.com/index/en.php




as long as bikinis/lingerie are the required attire...


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow. When did helmets invade Europe?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice stuff. I liked the Slovenia commuters.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> as long as bikinis/lingerie are the required attire...


Now I see where you got that from. Doh!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

One more pic. 

The guy in the first Montenegro shot (the blurry one) is looking at this view.


.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

il sogno said:


> One more pic.
> 
> The guy in the first Montenegro shot (the blurry one) is looking at this view.
> 
> ...




that looks like a shot from a bond movie... like the camera will zoom in and daniel craig will be coming out the water in a scuba suit with a knife to slit some unknowing guard's throat


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

il sogno said:


> [*]On the climb (25 switchbacks) going up from the Bay of Kotor.
> [/LIST]


The 25 switchback road wasn't really that steep, just relentless. After my third physical encounter with a tour bus, I quit and rode back down. My left arm was dirty from the side of the buses. We were riding up to the top because the geocache website listed a cache at the top. We found a cache on top the mountain between Tivat and Kotor.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

PomPilot said:


> Not only 'One Less Car', but a 'Heart in Oregon' sticker on helmet as well. :thumbsup:


The poor grammar suggests it's an American's bike.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

robwh9 said:


> The poor grammar suggests it's an American's bike.


Give the drive train type, the rear "fender" and the stickers, it's likely that rider has studied in Portland, Oregon at one of the esteemed educational institutions located there. Possibly Reed College, or Lewis & Clark. Despite the evidence that there are only a few stickers, I wouldn't rule out Portland State University.

Me? I'm a friend of Wally Pilot.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

il sogno said:


> We finished off the trip in Venice. Not a single commuter bike here.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Not a one.


You need a commuter kayak there. Seriously, there are people who do it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

tarwheel2 said:


> You need a commuter kayak there. Seriously, there are people who do it.


In Venice we had lunch at a restaurants where the gondoliers go to eat. Great food. 

The restaurant is on a small canal and the gondoliers pull up, tether their boats, and come in for lunch. The restaurant's owner will even pass food through the restaurant's window to some of them.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

il sogno said:


> In Venice we had lunch at a restaurants where the gondoliers go to eat. Great food.
> 
> The restaurant is on a small canal and the gondoliers pull up, tether their boats, and come in for lunch. The restaurant's owner will even pass food through the restaurant's window to some of them.




food in Venice is notoriously sh!tty... I've had the worst meals in Italy there. the best I've been is a seafood joint (local workers smoking, drinking outside as they wait) on a dark dirty backstreet near the rialto bridge


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Those are some great shots. I have a standing offer to cycle out there, but I haven't had time to take it up. Your photos really make me wish I wasn't going back to the old USA this summer and was going to the Balkans instead.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> food in Venice is notoriously sh!tty... I've had the worst meals in Italy there. the best I've been is a seafood joint (local workers smoking, drinking outside as they wait) on a dark dirty backstreet near the rialto bridge


I've had many excellent meals there. For me, the trick is staying out of the uber touristy areas and having a more relaxed, pleasant meal at a locals place. 

Yeah, great seafood there if you can find the joints where the locals eat.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Dajianshan said:


> Those are some great shots. I have a standing offer to cycle out there, but I haven't had time to take it up. Your photos really make me wish I wasn't going back to the old USA this summer and was going to the Balkans instead.


I recommend Croatia and Slovenia. 

Montenegro traffic can be hair raising. That said, the Montenegro part of the vacation was one of my favorites.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*Not from this trip but...*

A lovely London lass, October 2008.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

il sogno said:


> the trick is staying out of the uber touristy areas and having a more relaxed, pleasant meal at a locals place.




that's the trick everywhere in Italy (Europe), it's just a little harder in some uber touristy areas (like Venice)


----------

